
'Dockerfiles' for LXD - _frkl
https://frkl.io/blog/dockerfiles-for-lxd/
======
aitchnyu
I was very attracted to LXDock, which allowed you to provision LXD containers
declaratively. But it is unmaintained, mangled host file permissions, and was
not cross-platform. I had to go back to Vagrant, which was heavier, but
perfectly cross-platform. I look forward to LXD as a Vagrant/Docker [Compose]
alternative but Canonical seems to pay more attention to Kubernetes.

I feel too dumb to be a Docker [Compose] user. Also Vue build tool requires a
terminal with full color, handle printed backspace characters and draw
everything. So vagrant ssh it is.

